# Feeling bummed about upcoming toe amputation



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all, 

I just took my dog, wolfgang, to visit a new veterinarian today,
who is the third one we've been to. 

We've been struggling with his toe infection since January. 
Veterinarians 1 and 2 gave him antibiotics in increasing 
strengths and all kinds of expensive tests. I never could
get around to affording an actual xray because of the 
antibiotics and etc.

He's been on baytril for about six weeks, and finally after 
4 weeks of that, I got the idea to clean his toe with alcohol
several times a day, and in the last 2 weeks the swelling 
has in fact gone down a lot. None of the vertinarians said to
me to do this. I fel pretty stupid that I didn't think of this before. 
Veterinarian 1 wanted me to soak his foot in epsom salts 
while on a weaker antibiotic, but that didn't do much. 

I guess I have just been hoping that we could get away with
an operation to remove the toenail bits, and not have to 
amputate. Veterinarian 3 says he should still be able to walk fine,
but I guess I'm going to have to go through a process of 
acceptance, and wishing I could have done something to 
keep this from happening - like think of putting alcohol on it
a little sooner. 

I don't know veterinarian 3 very well yet, but he has an extremely 
good reputation. He said to me right off: it has exuberant
granulation and it's not going to get better, and all those
antibiotics won't do anything, and there's no reason to do
an xray either. The guy has been a veterinarian for 40 years
and has a lot of experience. 

What happened is, the nail got infected with bacteria, and the 
dog chewed the nail off, then the toe swelled up and stayed
that way. The remaining toenail bits are getting continually 
soaked with pus, so the alcohol really helps, and it prevents
him from licking it much. 

I guess it's part of a mourning process, my dog is losing his toe.
one thing I have a reservation about, with all kinds of doctors,
is that I believe they can be kind of sheep-like about things. 
for example, when I wanted to get armour thyroid for my thyroid
condition, I had to go all over the place to find an alternative 
doctor who was open minded to prescribe it for me, because
everybody else has been sold on synthroid by the drug companies. 
Never mind that armour thyroid has been around for about a hundred
years, and is totally proven. Now that I have been using it for a 
while, it's no problem to get just about anyone to give me a prescription.

What I' m saying is, that once one doctor gets an idea about
something, the other doctors are far more likely to be influenced
by that, than by anything the patient says.

But then, I get the idea that veterinarian 3 probably does know
what he's doing. I'm just really bummed about it. 

Tyler


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Don't stress over it too much. Dog's often cope with things far better they we humans do. I've seen dogs lose an entire leg and not even notice. They go about their lives just as they would if they still had 4 legs, or in your case a complete set of toes. Your pooch will be fine before you know it 

As for doctors not being open to other procedures, yeah that does happen sometimes. You have to remember that, that some of it may have to do with experience. If a vet isn't experienced with alternative methods, I'd hardly expect him to be comfortable prescribing such things. Sometimes it just takes going to the right person.

Good luck to both of you!


----------



## tyler zambori (Apr 19, 2008)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Don't stress over it too much. Dog's often cope with things far better they we humans do. I've seen dogs lose an entire leg and not even notice. They go about their lives just as they would if they still had 4 legs, or in your case a complete set of toes. Your pooch will be fine before you know it
> 
> As for doctors not being open to other procedures, yeah that does happen sometimes. You have to remember that, that some of it may have to do with experience. If a vet isn't experienced with alternative methods, I'd hardly expect him to be comfortable prescribing such things. Sometimes it just takes going to the right person.
> 
> Good luck to both of you!


Hi Dakota,

actually it's just one toe but I'm still bummed even though it could be worse.
Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yep, I know. Sorry if my post was a bit confusing.

No problem. When our pets are hurting it's always tough.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds to me like the vets are right and that toe needs to go. I bet your dog will be happier without you having to doctor him all the time too. He will do fine with one toe less. You will be amazed at how quicker he recovers from the surgery. Wolfgang will be glad to get rid of that bothersome toe.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi There - we had to amputate our Rotti's toe (cancer). Everything went great! After the healing - which i don't remember taking very long - life was back to normal. Walking etc. You barely noticed he had a toe missing. He sure acted like nothing happen. Hope this helps a little - your dog will be fine with lots of kisses!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My dog Barney that passed away a couple of months ago had to have a toe in a front leg amputated about 5 yrs ago. He recovered fine, and you'd never know it was gone. Truthfully, after it's gone, the pain is gone, and they get along fine.
You are doing the right thing, and will probably be kicking yourself that you didn't do it sooner.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

The right thing is to have the toe amputated, it will save your dogs life. I work in healthcare, did lower body dressing with a man yesterday that had three toes on one foot and three and a half toes on the other--the guy is in rehab for other reasons, he is amazing--he doesn't miss his toes at all. Honestly, the toe is soo dead it will feel better once that necrotic tissue is gone. Don't look at it like your dog is losing a toe but that you are saving Wolfgang's life. Best of luck, it will be okay.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Ginny01OT said:


> Don't look at it like your dog is losing a toe but that you are saving Wolfgang's life. Best of luck, it will be okay.


ITA I would have it done soon, so it doesn't spread to other toes.

Wish you and Wolfgang the very best. Please keep us updated.


----------

